# Textual Confidence Collective



## NM_Presby (Dec 8, 2022)

Hey All,

I can't recall if this podcast series has been shared on here anywhere, so I wanted to share it as it has been helpful and thought-provoking to me recently. Mark Ward, Elijah Hixson, and a couple of other men recorded 7 episodes discussing issues around the text of Scripture and having confidence in the text in spite of variants. They said some things that helped me think through some of these textual issues in a new light.

Here is their site:








Home | The Textual Confidence Collective







textualconfidence.com





In sharing this, I'll also throw in that listening to this series along with some other things I've been reading lately has caused me to step back from my previously held TR view. I'm not sure what to label myself at this point, but I wanted to own that publicly since I've argued publicly for that view multiple times on this forum.

I'd encourage others who hold the TR view to push through any distaste you may feel and give it a listen, even if you don't end up agreeing. 

Hopefully this is helpful, and admins, if this has been shared and I missed it, feel free to delete.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 8, 2022)

NM_Presby said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I can't recall if this podcast series has been shared on here anywhere, so I wanted to share it as it has been helpful and thought-provoking to me recently. Mark Ward, Elijah Hixson, and a couple of other men recorded 7 episodes discussing issues around the text of Scripture and having confidence in the text in spite of variants. They said some things that helped me think through some of these textual issues in a new light.
> 
> ...


These videos are great and packed full of an enormous amount of wisdom and learning. Glad you benefitted from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (Dec 8, 2022)

Thanks Andrew, I listened to them all a few months ago and found them extremely thoughtful and plus I learned a few things. I would certainly recommend them as well.

The entire issue is far more complicated and nuanced than most people are willing to believe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2022)

I found these Youtube videos deep in a thread here. I feel like I have studied this topic a lot over the years and have been on all "sides" of the issue and I still learned a lot from watching them. In fact, I've also been diving deeper into a lot of additional resources they referenced in the 7th episode and throughout and have been delighting in learning more about the Bible through these resources. I've especially enjoyed the Evangelical Textual Criticism blog that several of the podcast guests have contributed to and the Working for the Word podcast that Mark recommended along the way. 

Somewhat related, I also recommend Mark Ward's series on YouTube on "false friends" in the KJV Bible. As someone who still frequently reads from the KJV and other Elizabethan/Jacobian English texts, I have been learning a lot about English of this period and the series has elucidated a lot for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

